# Reversible glue joint setup



## HTown (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out how to use a CMT reversib glue joint bit. 
The finished boards are flush, but when I look at the edge of the joint, there are two 1/32" gaps where the boards come together. I'm using a Jessem fence with the outfeed shimmed 1/16" from the indeed fence. 
Any ideas on how to get the gap out?
Thanks!


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

What is the CMT product Number for the Bit?


----------



## HTown (Feb 25, 2015)

It is a CMT 855.501.11. This pic shows the problem. I'm thinking I need more fence offset.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Appears to be a fence setting problem. I have used a Infinity cutter much like the CMT. Watch this video and re-adjust your fence using their method.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Its a bit hard to see but I think the right hand piece is lower than the left hand one.

One of the difficulties with this bit the timber must the same dimensions and off set is adjusted out wirh test cuts.

Have a look at the reverse glue Joint blogs I did, they may be of assistance.

Tool Tip #2: Reverse Glue Joint work 1
Tool Tip #3: Reverse Glue joint at 90 deg


----------



## HTown (Feb 25, 2015)

Robert and PJones, Thank you for sharing your lessons.

I read elsewhere that offsetting the fence was necessary with this bit. That doesn't look to be the case per the Infinity bit.

I'm spraying a couple of projects this weekend so it should give me drying time to spend tinkering with this joint some more (and putting sharpened knives on the planer and jointer). I've had good success with butt joints, but always wanted to learn to use the RGJ bit. I remember when my high school shop teacher got one for the shaper… I knew then that this was to be on my woodworking bucket list.


----------

